# Calling Raccoons



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I tried this last night for the first time. Turned the call to a **** fight and shined the tree line along my property. I shot 2 ***** in no time. When I first shined I had 5 sets of eyes looking at me. Heading out tonight.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Some years ago my BIL took me to SE Ohio to deer hunt. One morning at first light, from across the hollow, came the most God awful caterwauling I ever heard! It was obvious there were two critters involved, but I had no idea. I described the sound to my BIL and he said it sounded like two '***** fighting.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Try calling during the day. There's times those **** will come right down the tree towards you looking for a fight.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

ODNR3723 said:


> I tried this last night for the first time. Turned the call to a **** fight and shined the tree line along my property. I shot 2 ***** in no time. When I first shined I had 5 sets of eyes looking at me. Heading out tonight.


Make sure you have your hunting license and Fur Taker permit. And the season ends 1/31/16. So be careful. Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> Make sure you have your hunting license and Fur Taker permit. And the season ends 1/31/16. So be careful. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Geeze, love the internet police


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well lights with gun fire at night tends to attract attention. Maybe he was just helpful?


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

Unless you live in Lucas, Ottawa, or Sandusky county then you have till march


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

No worries. I hunted the first night on my property. I wanted to venture off my property so I bought my fur license for two days of hunting. As miked mentioned, lights and gunfire at midnight tends to attract attention.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lights and gun fire at night?? One word, suppressor my friend! Light aint too big of an issue,get a red or green filter on the light. Ive got 2 red filters coming for my setup. Both lights are ran on their own pressure switch, both at the same time can light up 100+yrds away to where I can see the crosshairs plain as day.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

flash02 said:


> Unless you live in Lucas, Ottawa, or Sandusky county then you have till march


flash02.... Trapping season in those counties til March 15, not hunting! Raccoon hunting ended Jan 31.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ya know,I was not trying to be an internet Po-leece. I was just giving you heads up. K-223 verified the closing date on ***** like I said B4. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i have 2 words to add to this thread
AIR RIFLE.....lol
works for me


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

My Boxer treed 4 ***** last night. Got him away and they scattered. He learned from my old Plott Hound how to tree.


Roscoe


----------

